

Show HN: GoJS - Interactive Canvas Diagramming Library - simonsarris
http://gojs.net/

======
SigmundA
We have been looking at it and currently use the WinForm based product from
you guys.

Biggest issue we see right now is print output. We need good large format
printing. Since it completely canvas based any print output is going to be
raster, which will not scale up and use large amount of memory if made at any
decent DPI.

We had the same issue when looking at the Silverlight version, all raster
based, printing looked bad and took forever with large memory usage. You guys
pretty much said no to using Silverlight 5's vector print capabilities.

I would seriously look at an SVG based renderer and/or at least an SVG export
function allowing for resolution independent vectors mainly for printing but
also for saving.

Secondary but not by far and related is PDF export. You guy recommend
Phantomjs for server side PDF generation. This isn't a bad solution, but again
it hampered by the raster rendering, SVG based rendering would make this a
workable solution as I believe Phantom will do PDF vectors from SVG.

Your most direct competitor that we see is Y-files, and their solution does
SVG rendering of the canvas, has great layout, looks good and can even save
GraphML that can be loaded in their other products.

~~~
davidjgraph
I have to ask (+ be safe in the knowledge my plug is no worse than Simon's -
Hello Northwoods \0/), how come HN folks find GoJS and yFiles and not so much
our product mxGraph (www.jgraph.com). We've been doing this library since
2005, the others went into production in 2012 (I think). We seem to attract
the Enterprises, but not so much the general devs. If anyone is feeling
critical, does our site simply not make it clear what we do?

And yes, we export to SVG client-side and also to PDF in Java :).

~~~
MaggieL
yFiles has been around for many years, and the yWorks free-to-use diagramming
tool based on it named yEd is in my use-it-everyday list.

~~~
davidjgraph
I was referring to the release dates of the web native products, yFiles HTML
and GOJs, the companies are indeed all much older.

------
jack-r-abbit
It works pretty nice. It looks so-so. But it seems a little pricey to me.
$1350 for a single, internal app & $8385 for unlimited apps forever.[1] That
feels pretty high.

[1]
[http://www.nwoods.com/sales/ordering.htm](http://www.nwoods.com/sales/ordering.htm)

~~~
SigmundA
What's comparable for less?

Y-Files is really nice but even more expensive:
[http://www.yworks.com/](http://www.yworks.com/)

D3 could be made to do a lot of this stuff, but you would have to build it,
time = money.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I don't know what is comparable for less. But both of these are expensive. And
there is nothing wrong with that. It seems people are paying it. Just my
opinion that the price tag is high.

------
BMarkmann
Looks very nice, but -- any plans to release a community / OSS version?

~~~
skram
My thoughts exactly. Looks very nice but pricey.

